

Ask HN: What unwanted domain names are you sitting on? - ibrahimcesar

Find a good domain name is getting harder and harder. I found out a thread in HN from 3 years ago and I think is relevant and could be useful to a lot of people, myself included.
======
jonah
Primarily left over from exploring names for previous projects:

apparelroom.com

appropriatetechnology.net

armedchildren.com

bigtoygun.net

brand-focus.com

brand-service.com

byrae.com

byrae.net

capital.vc

citruscity.com

cloudlight.com

cloudlight.net

cloudlight.org

cloudspire.com

connectrae.com

deathtechnology.com

digitaldinner.org

fashion-hub.com

fashion-hub.net

gosheet.com

goweave.com

gowithrae.com

inventorysync.com

inventorysync.net

medium-shoes.com

moderninventory.com

money.vc

npdaily.com

nptoday.com

onrae.com

playgroundwar.com

pollenate.net

pollenate.org

priceshop.net

quiktrk.com

raeconnect.com

raeiseasy.com

raeready.com

restoreyourbrain.com

ridera.com

saleslogic.info

saleslogic.net

sbcinergy.com

sbdaily.com

sbfilm.com

sbfilm.org

sbthings.com

servicemixer.com

sidecart.net

sidecart.org

simplyweave.com

singlesheet.com

storesync.net

streamstream.com

streamstream.net

strongcloud.com

syncdata.net

thread2.com

threadsync.com

threadwell.com

touchcms.com

touchcms.net

weblinesheet.com

weblinesheet.net

weblookbook.com

wellthread.com

wildflowergems.com

withrae.com

xpollinator.com

xxplosive.com

zeitlist.com

zeitlog.com

Reasonable offers considered. Contact info in my profile.

~~~
jbigelow76

        Reasonable offers considered.
    

If you really do consider reasonable offers you are part of a rare breed :) I
have yet to email the owner of an unused domain name, Godaddy parking page
still intact just like when they registered it three years ago, offered them a
few hundred dollars and not gotten a response back that would be more
appropriate for haggling over the price of their first born child.

~~~
jonah
I sold a domain for five figures and have given others away for free. I've
turned down offers for four figures and two figures... :)

I know there's a lot more to a brand than the domain name, and I know a good
name is important to a brand... :)

FWIW.

~~~
jbigelow76

        > I know there's a lot more to a brand than the domain name, and I know a good name is important to a brand... :)
    

Well said. My little bit of snark was aimed at the domain industry, not you,
obviously.

------
jeremymcanally
sharing.io

invoices.io

keys.io

fubar.io

tele.io

I've mentioned some of these before, but then decided I didn't want to part
with some of them for "maybe one day projects." Not anymore; I'm just ready to
be rid of them honestly. I'll take $100 for any of them (buy them all for $400
;)). That won't really even cover the reg fees for as long as I've had them,
but it'll recover a bit of the investment at least.

Just e-mail me (HN username at GMail) and we'll do it. :)

------
skyriser
Contact at skyriser at gmail dot com if interested.

25likes.com

appsmontreal.com

appsnearme.com

avatarsync.com

backgoundpicturesync.com

backgroundpicturesync.com

backyardmarbles.com

batterydrainapp.com

batterysync.com

bitcoinsync.com

bzcrd.com

clipboardsync.com

coinkarma.com

coinrank.com

cookingforvegans.com

copypastesync.com

darnassus.com

dogmark.ca

dogmarked.com

dogmarker.com

dogmarks.net

dotindie.com

dotwallpaper.com

dropwallpaper.com

fakepants.com

gameaweek.com

gamesprockets.com

gamevotes.com

healthygaming.com

icefishingapp.com

iconslot.com

indiegamefund.com

iosmtl.com

iphonepassword.com

iphoneslotmachine.com

loftsalouer.com

lospuerta.com

macosxwallpapers.com

minihebergement.com

montrealgamejobs.com

onebuttongame.com

opensourcemontreal.com

parcachiens.com

qrpotato.com

qrsdk.com

qrslideshow.com

qrspec.com

qrtoiletpaper.com

randomtrailer.com

screensaversync.com

slotsdk.com

slotsync.com

startupprogrammer.com

startupsmontreal.com

stickercode.com

stuffaddict.com

swipesync.com

syncaddict.com

syncwallpaper.com

ultracombo.com

uncrypt.com

vasy.ca

wallpapercloud.com

wallpaperwednesday.com

------
granata
Some of these have websites, but they're either failed projects, projects that
never took off or just some crap I put up for fun.

dearjes.us

remarkableapp.com

getsignboard.com

okhustlers.com

audiofootnote.com

audiofootnote.mobi

bestitvapps.com

bestonlineprinters.com

camphopper.com

casinomerch.com

churchslide.com

directmailbusinessprinting.com

hireok.com

myta.co - the hottest photo sharing site on the web

omgchurch.tv

onepagechurch.com

onepagechurchsite.com

playrhymetime.com

podcastnotes.com

printservicereview.com

tattooedchurch.com

toponlineprinters.com

zombiesandcommies.com

------
pan69
Trying to sell one at the moment: holidayr.com

<https://flippa.com/2863785-premium-travel-domain-for-sale>

------
chrsstrm
I've let hundreds of unused names expire wholesale in the past year, but still
have some people here may be interested in.

INEEDADESIGNER.COM

15minutegigs.com

30minutegigs.com

60minutegigs.com

nowtolaunch.net

nowtolaunch.com

nowtolaunch.co

BESTFREESHIPPING.COM

EVIL-ROBOT.COM

FLASHTHECAMERA.COM

YOURHOMEBANKER.COM

and MIXTAPEDOWNLOAD.COM is for sale with or without the accompanying site.

Some or all of these may or may not be listed for sale as premium, I'm open to
reasonable offers.

------
pan69
If anyone is interested in any of these, let me know:

outfitapp.com

teamsql.org

teamuml.org

journeyapp.com

awsfrontier.com

vpsfrontier.com

frolicapp.com

fontapp.com

fontshow.com

scopelin.com

winecredits.com

selflytics.com

taylian.com

harrly.com

fractiq.com

arsania.com

dalivery.com

jewelfox.com

brightune.com

jejet.com

asfc.org

scalingfactor.com

ryedar.com

murkee.com

inlineapp.com

nokar.com

~~~
bluetidepro
How should I contact you about one of these domains?

~~~
pan69
All these domains should have been set up with a contact form. If not, please
leave a comment.

------
mdisraeli
Two off the top of my head that I keep meaning to get something set up for,
but never quite get around to:

Inventoryscreen.com - can't quite remember what this was supposed to be for,
but considered doing tshirts from this. Omgwtf.asia - my housemate and I are
oldschool anime fans, this was supposed (and should still be) a quirky East
Asian culture blog

If anyone actually has a business plan suitable for the above, get in touch :)

------
Udo
I'm sure I'm not the only one insanely reserving those on a whim for projects
that never materialize. Some of them would actually make great company names I
think, but alas...

replicure.com

repliture.com

replition.com

loopfeedback.net

evlix.com

talklevel.com

talklevel.org

plotspot.net

fusync.com

donatetime.net

vergis.net

I'll give any of them to HN users with 500 karma or more for 30,00 € via
Paypal.

------
Brian_Curliss
WeTakeEquity.com PopularBattle.com MrsMarketer.com

GrowthHackr.com CreateAStartup.com MyStudentDesk.com

DidIHelpYou.com SafeSublet.com SXSWVR.com

1DayStartup.org 44Logos.com CLEngine.com

AwesomeResumes.co LetUsJoin.org JoinAStartup.org

iWantScreening.com GetDorky.org DidIHelpYou.com

CupidKit.com Screend.me VentureYes.com

------
byoung2
Here are some domains I'm sitting on, with descriptions of what I originally
planned to do with them:

    
    
      inputsandoutputs.com - mechanical turk-like API for outsourcing
      pingathon.com - website/server monitoring
      schedulicio.us (schedulicious.com, schedulicio.com) - online scheduling

~~~
legutierr
Are you interested in selling any of these?

~~~
byoung2
Sure...contact me at [my HN username] at gmail if you're interested

------
Mamady
I have quite a few NZ domains:

Downloads.co.nz Clicks.co.nz Worldwide.co.nz

Had them for over a decade.

------
thiagoandrade
If you like send me an email (thiagosilvaandradesoares@gmail.com)

AMANYE.COM

SAFIERS.COM SAIFERS.COM

BUTNE.COM CELNIC.COM

MYONLYCLOUD.COM MYONLYCLOUD.NET MYONLYCLOUD.ORG

APPROPRIATES.COM TRAVELLOVING.COM

If you like send me an email (thiagosilvaandradesoares@gmail.com)

------
abreckle
COUPONSESAME.COM

GETMOJITO.COM

GROWTHHACKER.ES

JUMPSAVE.COM

PRICEBRITE.COM

SALLVO.COM

STARTUPECONOMICS.COM

TALKSEND.COM

ZIPHIRE.COM

ZONKBOX.COM

Contact me at HNname + 'r' at gmail.com if you are interested in any of these
domains.

------
wiradikusuma
foobarnation.com - planned to be an ecommerce for geek apparels. a nation of
foo bars, innit?

loladoku.com - wanted to build something like mint.com.

bangbingbong.com - supposedly like twitter, but more anonymous.

joompa.me - social networking. i'm planning to repurpose this domain for my
dating website.

achievery.com - haven't thought for the idea. bought it because it sounds
cool.

animalystique.com - planned for a chinese horoscope app, but apparently the
name is too long. i let this expire. mentioned here in case somebody find the
name interesting.

obviously none of them manifests, otherwise i wouldn't put them here.

------
Casseres
bookcrime.com - Was going to be a place where students could cut out the
middle man and sell textbooks to each other (sub-domains for specific campuses
for face to face transactions), lost interest in that, but I still really like
the domain name.

getelected.org - Idea is for a wiki-style resource for regular people to get
involved/elected in their local governments.

.

I had to let a few others expire that I lost interest in. At least one of them
has been picked up by an established non-profit that redirects to their main
site.

------
DomainThrowaway
ycaffeinator.com - Coffee for Startups. Bought this just before the YC W2013,
but didn't get funded (for a different idea, obviously)... Forgot to even
mention it during or after the interview!

------
yahelc
CongressMatch.com

HTML5Analytics.com

Crowdlistr.com

EmailGuesser.com

MaybeAB.com

PinnedCount.com

textmealink.com

Email me if you're interested

(HN username at GMail)

------
gmays
daily.to

jmo.to

successfile.com

leadtoprofit.com

madrealty.com

marketmultiply.com

dailygouge.com

fortunefreelancer.com

fortunefreelance.com

freelancerfortune.com

artxtc.com

artxtc.net

artxtc.org

justmovingout.com

philanthropyforever.com

platformidable.com

platformidable.net

platformidable.org

profitcalling.com

smartbluecollar.com

underdogweb.com

tradesmanx.com

tradesmenx.com

All are for sale. Contact info in profile.

------
fstr
I have some rails related domains for sale:

railsaudit.com

railsbuddy.com

railscopilot.com

railsdoctor.com

railsreview.com

railsrookie.com

------
Cmccann7
geekdat.es jobshoots.com nextdigest.co onsd.co entrepreneurialactivism.com
powerapplejuice.com powerorangejuice.com startupconfederation.com
startupwaffles.com academyofcreation.com adventureclub.me startupcoconut.com
sanfranciscopartylist.com societyofknowledge.com nextdigest.com

Willing to sell any domain for a reasonable offer. Contact info is in my
profile.

~~~
jonah
startupwaffles.com - I want to see the business model for that one!

------
zeynalov
If anyone interested I can sell my never-used startup domains.

\- sciplex.com/info/org/net 12 years old, pagerank 2

\- arsua.com

------
jwmoz
isitbetterthanpredator.com - my friend and I baseline a film on Predator. If
it's shitter than Predator it's not worth watching.

------
Valid
domain -- reason/idea behind buying

3secondimpression.com -- a mix between match.com and monster.com bidafk.com --
an online bid sniper tool oneclickcloser.com -- no idea, but a cool domain
name. pennyfight.com(.net,.org) -- A penny auction website
scratchinganiche.com -- Just another domain I couldn't pass up, without any
real plans.

------
niveus
I have some:

enim.us

cantavi.com

ventals.com

ventels.com

email me @ jason.gabriele@gmail.com if you're interested.

------
jrnkntl
sitewithpornonit.com - well, hard to guess

empwire.com - wired empire (wut?)

catato.com - cats that look like potatoes

~~~
Casseres
I love catato, I laughed when I read that. Sounds like it could be a good
meme, even if it is short-lived. A weekend project perhaps?

------
DorkChocolate
What to do with "theroyalpregnancy.com" since I'm not creating a royal baby
watch and maternity fashion site?

------
bluetidepro
stickersauce.com

mymusichelp.com

mmmtastyfood.com

iregreteverything.com

indyfoodtruckfinder.com

indyfoodtruckfindr.com

> <http://iamzachreed.com/contact.html>, if you are interested.

------
ed209
DoMyBit.com / net / org

originally for a "do my bit for the environment" kind of site.

------
AliAdams
Some really old ones:

\- MissionUpdate.com

\- UndergroundLiterature.com

------
vojant
iamfuckingamazing.com - gonna lose it in few days

clipsimply.com

~~~
shloimtothee
Not sure what I'd use it for yet but I'd take your first one.

------
sp4rki
chickenfury.com - Ohhh the oxymoron made me do it. I even had a mascot in
mind, though I've never gotten around to use it.

lamborgenie.com - Pretty obvious if you ask me :P

------
ricardobeat
Apparently the HN crowd is squatting on half the .io domains :)

------
stevewillows
bustedhearts.com hipstercola.com -- previously a food blog but now only hosts
one recipe that wikipedia links to

my email is in my profile if you like either of these.

------
natsu90
askmeany.info originally I want to make site like lmgtfy.com but too busy with
other projects. let me know if you're interested to buy, mohd.sulaiman at
sudirman.info

------
GiraffeNecktie
HUM.com

Putting it up for auction next month on Moniker.

~~~
matt312
Any interest in selling it right now?

------
oulipo
I have thoughts.io :)

------
dotbill
shouldistay.in

billis.in

placerabbit.com

placecheese.com

the latter two are slightly like pet projects... more humorous than anything..

------
AncoraImparo
www.sweckle.com -I bought this with the intention of creating a social network
for professionals. Then linkedin happened. Haha

------
xSwag
www.setu.ps

\+ several 3 or 4 character .com/.net/.org domain names. E-mail is in profile
if anybody is interested.

------
bavidar
dealpuncher.com - daily deal site bootclipper.com tubilee.com hangtrend.com -
old startup moved to dress.me

------
timdoug
brocombinator.com -- anybody interested?

~~~
georgespencer
Yes – can you email me? Email address in profile.

------
serbianc
myforum.com

yh.to

railsapps.com

rorapps.com

If you know anyone in Yahoo, tell them about yh.to :)

------
fam
devsalaries.com

poachmyidea.com

hardwareprime.com

Email is in profile if you're interested.

------
wrongcards
weedbear.com - a webcomic I don't have time to build (though my drafts are
pretty funny).

------
callmeed
clipsie.com

forkee.com

lustomer.com

mobsal.es

omgraphy.com

pixooka.com

------
whitehat2k9
Quantfirm.com cschicago.com

------
knouroozi
happinessforme.com - simple. my username at gmail dot com for contact.

------
josephlord
backof.net - Was going to do a crowd sourced sports results site.

------
sandis
tweetby.com

gadgetum.com

mabify.com

fosoc.com

subscri.pt

~~~
temiri
subscri.pt is pretty cool. That would be a nice URL for a blog.

------
koko775
do.co.no & so.co.no

------
RobertHoudin
twitterhallofshame.com

mowigo.com

------
gabceb
Codereview.me

------
BeanSeller
dash-delimited.com, metadecor.com

------
antoniuschan99
deathstarlocker.com turtletop.net

------
grabeh
wande.rs saunte.rs covested.org

------
karthikm
talkto.me

caree.rs

resu.me

~~~
bobrenjc93
How much for resu.me?

------
luke_s
irateradio .com .net and .org

------
jessor
open-app.org open-app.de

------
sunnynagra
hiiire.com

lyricaly.com

------
mbijon
localinbox.com boostr.com

------
dbish
realworlddigitalnews.com

------
mightyman
semanticobjects.com

------
idanb
fastfoodandwine.com

------
bproctor
dowtrack.com

------
cmaxwe
brewhaha.org

------
karanbhangui
adscell.com

------
slash-dot
sqldocs.com

~~~
lemma
I'd be interested in this one. How can I reach you?

~~~
slash-dot
I'm sorry i misremembered it was drivesql.com. If you want it just pm me here,
i assume it's possible or on twitter @kekeblom.

------
mmq
plangr.com

------
chuhnk
uberfu.com

------
skullsplitter
fs4.org

------
sktrdie
hckr.it

~~~
itswitch
seems interesting...

------
jonallanharper
favr.it

~~~
stevekemp
Now that is nice!

------
dkisit
Perfect for a startup within the online education space...

classroom (dot) me

------
elf25
askjack.me

blogbarns.com

iblogbarn.com

cloud9deal.com

contraveforum.com

contravetalk.com

databarn.org

thedatabarn.com

dawgdates.com

luvrhino.com

luvrhino.net

qnexaforum.com

qnexatalk.com

sciencebasednutritionnews.com

singleswithscruples.com

supplies4ecig.com

thetraderseye.net

tristatetraders.org

<http://webrhinos.com/webrhino-contact/> <\-- on the odd chance you have an
interest in any of these. Thanks!

~~~
gadders
LuvRhino? Where people go to get the horn? :-)

------
dkisit
score (dot) io

reviewed (dot) me

tofu (dot) me

I also have several other one word, brandable .me domains available.

------
FredBrach
softwareisall.com

starcitadel.com

epicdead.com

epicofthedead.com

workbox.io

ragecode.com

------
dkisit
focial (dot) com

My contact info is inside my profile.

------
dkisit
bismo (dot) com online since 1999.

